# Magma 0.5 ohm dual coil (1st build ever)



## Rudi (10/11/14)

Just Got my Vape mail from VapeClub (still waiting on 1 more parcel then i will do a complete Vapemail session) 
Anyways Took @JakesSA advice and took the Magma.. jst took it out the box bout an hour ago, decided on a dualcoil build and so i went for it...

26G kanthal,7 wraps each=0.5ohm total on the ohm reader and man i must say, best decision i ever made!! i just love this Coil building.. dont know if its beginner luck or tallent but im quite impressed with my 1st coil ever!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riaz (10/11/14)

Excellent coiling skills @Rudi 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (10/11/14)

I am impressed too. Well done. And how is the vape?


----------



## tetrasect (10/11/14)

Nice looking build! Though I like to put the coils way lower, like 1mm above the air holes... otherwise it gets extremely hot.

Also, chuck the Dove away and get some Rayon Cellucotton, best wicking material ever!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rudi (10/11/14)

tetrasect said:


> Nice looking build! Though I like to put the coils way lower, like 1mm above the air holes... otherwise it gets extremely hot.
> 
> Also, chuck the Dove away and get some Rayon Cellucotton, best wicking material ever!


sweet! thanx for the advice! was gna get me some Rayon but i kinda forgot.. will get some next month.. the vape and RDA tends to get very hot but still workable... just pushed the coils down a bit and it is waaay cooler now.. not 1mm but its close..

Again thanx!


----------

